# Newbie needs advice



## Endow (Jun 9, 2006)

So I'm a 19 year old portuguese guys whose only experience with martial arts was 3 years ago when I practiced Tae Kwon Do for 6 months.The reason why I didn't stay was because I felt I wasn't learning much.

Our master would basically tells us to do this or that exercise (usually involving someone holding an object and someone kicking that onject in a variety of ways) and would go out in the middle of the class.He was a nice fellow but as a teacher I dind't really learn anything I couldn't do by myself at home.


I'm a big fan of alot of things japanese and yesterday I remembered "hey why don't I give a japanese martial art a shot?".That was my initial idea back then but I ended up picking Tae Kwon Do because it was more leg oriented and I was afraid I wouldn't be suited for something like Judo (my first choice along with Aikido) because of the armlocks and grappling....since  I had 3 arm bone accidents during my life.

Broke each of my wrists and one of my elbows.(at a point I thought I had fragile bones but I never had problems with anything else;I ended up figuring something out : I just don't know "how to fall" correctly.Still my accidents were bad enough for anyone else to have the same ending ...)


Anyways I'm pretty decided to start something.After some reading on the issue I confirmed my interests in Aikido and Judo since I like their concepts a lot.

Also I read a very interesting article about how you can only "use" a martial art in say... a street fight when it becomes second nature to you (not that it's groundbreaking news or not sound).That beeing said I'm a bit afraid that I'm too old to start a martial art.If I'm gonna start something I would like to be able to dream of beeing good at it.

Sure I don't want to become the best in the world but I would like to be able to react using it when in need.To acquire that second nature reflex.

Do you guys think it's possible for someone who's about to turn 20?

Also I would like to know what you guys feel are the pros and cons of both Judo vs Aikido and vice-versa.Any other related Japanese martial art?Post-koryu I mean.


Thanks in advance and congrats for beeing able to read all of that


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 9, 2006)

Endow said:
			
		

> That beeing said I'm a bit afraid that I'm too old to start a martial art.If I'm gonna start something I would like to be able to dream of beeing good at it.


 
I am greater than twice your age....See next quote :whip: 



			
				Endow said:
			
		

> Do you guys think it's possible for someone who's about to turn 20?


 
Your 20.... first let me get this off my chest...*TOO OLD AT 20...YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING*  ok..I feel better now

You are not too old, I have been in martial arts longer than you have been alive and I am not too old to start a new martial art. I may be too old to go start fighting in a ring, but anyone at 20 sure is heck isn't.

I started in Jujitsu and I had to stop it.... well also longer than you have been alive... over 20 years ago.... I am considering returning to it... But I may be too old.... you certainly are not....

One thing, be careful and stop breaking your bones, I've done that before too and that is simply no fun.


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 9, 2006)

> Do you guys think it's possible for someone who's about to turn 20?



LOL - I turned 34 in the end of April, and just started taking Aikido this week.  And you *think* that 20 is old?  :whip:

Seriously...the way you will get proficient at any martial art is practice, practice, and PRACTICE some more.  It *will* become second nature to you eventually.  You just have to be patient with yourself, since it will not happen overnight.

I am also wondering how you broke your wrists and elbow.  When was the last time you went to the doctor?  If you think that your bones are more fragile than normal, you may want to get yourself checked out.  Aikido and Judo both utilize a lot of throwing, takedowns, and breakfalls.  Though in my opinion, Judo is a lot rougher (I took a Judo class back in college).  That is something else you need to take into consideration.

Anywho...I hope this helps.  And welcome to MT.    How about posting an intro in the Meet and Greet forum?


----------



## Endow (Jun 9, 2006)

When I say I'm too old...I mean it's way more easy to learn things when you are younger right?Plus how many Judo fighters starting when their 20 end up beeing masters?

Not saying I want to be one, just asking if I still can.The truth is that I always wanted to learn a martial art and dedicate myself to it because I think they can be beautiful.But for a variety of reasons I haven't thus far...

Also forgot to ask what you guys think of both Aikido and Judo as self-defense MAs.What can I hope to learn within a year?My friend kind of scared me when he told me he only learned how to fall on his first year of Judo.

Oh and I never really liked the ne-waza in Judo...do you think that's reason enough to go for Aikido?( i do like Judo's standing throws a lot tho...)


PS: Come to read it again it did sound like I was crippled or something but I'm perfectly healthy when it comes to bones.I just had a bit of bad luck (i always fell in an awkward position ;oh and yeah they were all falls)


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 9, 2006)

There are those who argue that 20 is _too young_ to start....but thats almost as absurd as 20 being too old.  

You're a greate age...awkward phase is over, young adult...plenty of years...find something and enjoy!


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 9, 2006)

I started Judo when I was 38.  I switched over to JuJitsu at 39 and still practicing.  Yes, there are a lot of falls to practice, but they do teach you HOW to do it, so it may be a good way to go for it.  If you've broken your limbs before because you didn't know how to fall, now is your chance to minimize the future damage because you WILL learn how to fall properly.  I think your dislike of newaza is because of your discomfort.  You haven't been at it long enough to learn to like them.  

Either way, with Akido and Judo, you still need to learn how to fall properly.  Pick whichever you enjoy more and stay with it.  You'll eventually realize your dream of becoming good at the style--after a few years or so.

- Ceicei


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 9, 2006)

Last time..YOUR NOT TO OLD...

As for training

If you want to be good at any MA whether Judo or Aikido you have to start at the beginning and learn the basics, they are important.

It takes time and believe me you have the time...you are...actually you are 19. 

Theirs a guy that started Zhaobao in his forties and is considered a Master in his 60s and you should see him throw people around doing push hands on one foot. You can be a master if that is what you want to be. But my advice is do not focus on that. Learn the martial art you choose to study because you want to learn that art, not because you want to be a master. 

I will let you in on a little secret. In China, they do not call anyone Grand Master unless they are making fun of him. Basically they are saying the guy thinks he knows everything. That title is taken seriously here in the US but not in China. So in my opinion you are better off being a martial artist.

As for usefulness, all are useful. But Judo has its basis in Sport aikido does not. But it really comes down to what YOU want....

You geezer you.... jeesh the guys 19 and thinks he&#8217;s to old&#8230; I have leather jackets older than you.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 9, 2006)

seriously dude, you are over-intelectuallizing this whole age thing.  If you want to train, then train.  Get started.  Today.  Age is meaningless.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jun 9, 2006)

Endow:

Let's see... you are Portuguese... you don't like to fall...

Try Brazilian Jiu Jitsu.  You usually start on your knees -- so you don't have to worry about falling.  And, your instructor is likely to speak Portuguese.


----------



## Endow (Jun 9, 2006)

I think _you_ guys put too much attention on my age question

Actually my age concern is due more to work issues and the unpredictability of my future years ([hopefully] ill be hoping from one place to another because of college/work).Until now I was pretty much on vacation all year long but when I start to work it will be difficult getting both time and willingness (is this even an english word ?) to practice.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 9, 2006)

Endow

Don't take us old fogies seriously, were just having a little fun with the new guy. I do the same to anyone younger than me that says they are old, on the web or in person.  

Judo
http://www.answers.com/topic/judo?method=22
Aikido
http://www.answers.com/topic/aikido?method=22
Jujitsu
http://www.answers.com/topic/jujutsu?method=22

I suggest starting here then checkout any schools near you and talk to the teachers. 

You need to learn basics in all of these and in the beginning you are going to be awkward and not all too effective. That all changes with time and training.

Listen to Flying Crane "If you want to train, then train. Get started"

Train hard and good luck.:asian:

Xue Sheng


----------



## still learning (Jun 9, 2006)

Hello, Judo is great to learn!!  ...also you may want to look at a Kempo style of fighting too! .........Aloha


----------



## RichK (Jun 9, 2006)

OLD?????? If 20 is old than wow I am.......well you get the point. I have a student that is 68. Tell him he is old.


----------



## Gemini (Jun 9, 2006)

Endow. First, let me say welcome to MartialTalk. 

Next let me say, you're not too old. I have T shirts older than you. One thing (if you start) you'll learn about martial arts is that it's a long road and where you'll end up will probably be somewhere you didn't even know existed when you started. Like life itself, it takes many twists and turns, and attempting to look too far down that road is pointless. Train. Have fun. Don't concern yourself with what's "out there".

Best wishes in your training!


----------



## pstarr (Jun 9, 2006)

What's important is what you put into your training, be it judo, aikido, or whatever.  You need a good teacher but without a strong spirit, even a fine teacher is of little use.

Once you decide which martial art you want to learn, do it and don't let anything stop you.


----------



## Last Fearner (Jun 10, 2006)

Endow said:
			
		

> So I'm a 19 year old portuguese


 


			
				Endow said:
			
		

> That beeing said I'm a bit afraid that I'm too old to start a martial art.If I'm gonna start something I would like to be able to dream of beeing good at it.


 


			
				Endow said:
			
		

> Do you guys think it's possible for someone who's about to turn 20?


 


			
				Endow said:
			
		

> When I say I'm too old...I mean it's way more easy to learn things when you are younger right?Plus how many Judo fighters starting when their 20 end up beeing masters?


 


			
				Endow said:
			
		

> I think _you_ guys put too much attention on my age question


 
Who is putting too much attention on the age question?  

Hello Endow, and welcome to MT. :wavey: 

Age.... or whatever the excuse.... say you wait until you are thirty and then reflect back, 

"Gee, I should have 
started when I was 
twenty, but now 
I'm too old at thirty."
%think% 
Then you turn forty and say,

"You know what, 
I should have started 
when I was young at 
thirty, now I'm too old.
%think%
Then when you turn fifty, 

"Man, I should have . . . . . . . . . . . Get the picture?
%think%



			
				Endow said:
			
		

> The truth is that I always wanted to learn a martial art and dedicate myself to it because I think they can be beautiful.


 


			
				Endow said:
			
		

> Anyways I'm pretty decided to start something.


 
So which is it? Are you "pretty" or are you "decided?" :idunno: 

It's ok to be pretty, just don't brag about it! :ladysman: 

Once you have decided - - do it. 

Judo, Aikido, Karate, Kung-fu, or even the dreaded "Taekwondo" - - makes no difference. If you like it, give it a serious effort for at least one year. Mostly, it is finding a good, qualified instructor, with whom you feel you can dedicate yourself to accepting what he or she teaches, and not try to pick and choose which parts you want or don't want - - at least not until you have Mastered the Basics.

I have trained in both Judo and Aikido, and both are well suited for Martial Art education, fitness, self defense, etc. Judo is a bit easier to play as a sport, if sports interest you.  When you said, "Oh and I never really liked the ne-waza in Judo..." did you mean the "grappling" and "ground techniques of Judo?  You might find less of this in Aikido, but there are still ground skills (otherwise you would be lacking in effective self defense.)  I don't think you should approach training with, "I like this, or I don't like that."  Just my opinion, but I think you need it all in good balance.

Good Luck!

(Moderators . . . Please do not chastise me for this post, or give me a bad rep. :vu:  It's all in good, clean fun..... helpful hints with a sense of humor! :uhyeah: 

CM D. J. Eisenhart


----------



## Raewyn (Jun 10, 2006)

I thought I was too old starting Martial Arts when I was 31.  You are only 20!!!!!!!!!!!  Thank your lucky stars you have decided to start training now!!!!


----------



## Endow (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the welcome and advice 



			
				pstarr said:
			
		

> What's important is what you put into your training, be it judo, aikido, or whatever.  You need a good teacher but without a strong spirit, even a fine teacher is of little use.



It's funny you say that because that's what I'm afraid of.I live in a pretty big city by portuguese standards but it's still not easy to find a lot of dojos.

Actually around here you usually only find these schools within fitness clubs which have a load of other sports.

I think there's really only one Aikido school in town.(several Judo ones tho).
I get the idea tho that they are normally way too practical.I would like a sensei which would a bit more old fashioned in a sense.

Maybe that's a reason for me to choose Aikido since it's less sport oriented and hopefully the sensei's will be more old fashioned in that sense...


Last Fearner : by ne-waza I meant the ground techniques.I mean realistically when are you gonna fight someone on the ground?

And before you say anything I know martial arts should probably not be seen strictly as a self-defense tool...well as a jutsu ground games just don't appeal to me as much...



AIKIDO question : is it true that the first few years you are strictly "uke" (receiver of the technique) as far as training goes?


----------



## thescottishdude (Jun 13, 2006)

to get a second-nature reflex ou need to do alot of training. A LOT! I'm talking 2 yrs of goign to classes 2 times a week. but it will save your life!.


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 13, 2006)

Endow said:
			
		

> AIKIDO question : is it true that the first few years you are strictly "uke" (receiver of the technique) as far as training goes?



Um...no.  We switch between nage (executor of technique) and uke.  Both sides get to practice the technique being taught.  At least this is from my own experience so far.


----------



## Endow (Jun 13, 2006)

Sad sad news :waah:

Today i went to the two gyms where Aikido was supposedly taught.It turns out both haven't got Aikido anymore :waah: !


What am I gonna do now?!!! :waah:


----------



## matt.m (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome bud, happy learning and posting.  Now with that said, I am 31: I have my brown in Judo, and orange in Tae kwon Do and hapkido.  Thats not the earth shattering news to show you that it is possible for you to learn Judo.

No, the news is:  I have to wear two leg braces all the time.  For a year and a half my back was so bad, along with my pre-existing leg issues that I wore a back brace and walked with a cane.

You can do it.  The results wont be immediate, however you should train.  Do something, pick an art and go with it.  You will be fine.

Again, welcome.


----------



## Last Fearner (Jun 14, 2006)

Endow said:
			
		

> Sad sad news :waah:
> 
> Today i went to the two gyms where Aikido was supposedly taught.It turns out both haven't got Aikido anymore :waah: !
> 
> ...


 
Do what a true Aikidoist would do . . . . . . roll with the punches! :asian: 

___________________
Last Fearner


----------



## kingkong89 (Jul 30, 2006)

the best thing to do is find an art you have interest in, even though you are more legs than hands it is best to work on both. i have been in martial arts for a long time and during that time i have studied many arts. you can't be forced into an art it has to feel right. Maybe you could try american karate, it has a bit of several styles.

as for judo and akido, think judo involves a lot of ground fighting and throws, akido deals with relaxation and mind and breath power, it is a little more relaxed.


----------



## whitetiger2001 (Sep 3, 2006)

First find a style that you want to pursue amd spend some time in schools that teach it but as an observer.  Most will let you watch a couple of cklasses.  Ask any questions you feel you need to and base your decision on your observations and the responses to the questions.  Most schools will also offer a trial period, say two or three classes for you to get a feel for what they're going to teach you.  Take your time, this is an important journey and like all journeys, must be started with care.  But it also one that will profoundly impact your life in many ways

    As for age, there is no limit to how young you have to be to start.  I started when I was 35 and became a 2nd dan in Shaolinn Kempo as well as an assistant instructor.  Age is meaningless here, you'll find you have limits but so doeas evreyone.  You'll find wayt to work within them and find ways to get around them.  I've seen forms done by people in wheelchairs.   You adapt the material to you. everyone does.  I'm not as flexible in the hips as I'd like and that afects my kicking but I still ork it and make up for that deficiency with upper body  power and speed in hy blocks and hand strikes.


----------



## zDom (Sep 3, 2006)

Don't be so concerned with what you are "learning."

It's not about learning a bunch of techniques: it's about TRAINING what you DO know.

You could "learn" a whole system in a couple of months, but TRAINING what you learn takes years.

Also, regarding your "weak" bones: bones are just like muscle -- they get stronger or weaker depending on if you stress them or prevent them from ever being stressed.

I wish I had started at 19 -- I waited till I was an old fogey at 22


----------



## eismann31 (Sep 29, 2006)

Starting at 20 is great.  I started to seriously study martial arts at age 31.  While I am older than most beginners, I find that at 31 I still have a decent amount of flexibilty and am able to learn the techniques.  I started by studying TKD a couple times a few years ago while in South Korea, but I did not learn much from the sporadic lessons.  Earlier this year, I started studying Nahate Goju Ryu Karate.  I enjoy this martial art.  I have also learned a little judo, but I did not enjoy it as well.  I had the same problem you had in the past; I did not fall well.  I would like to try Aikido.  I find the concepts interesting.  The only way for you to know whether you like a style or not is to try it.  Good luck in your search!


----------



## xMarishltenx (Sep 30, 2006)

Well I'm 20 now, I started when I was 19. I never thought I was too old to learn at all, I just thought I might have been past my... "prime time" for learning, that I wouldn't pick things up fast enough or never be as good as I could have been if I had started sooner. 

But I've changed my mind.


----------

